# Intake Air Temperature Sensor



## BarkerMi129 (May 3, 2007)

I recently bought a 98 Nissan Maxima SE off a private seller and shortly afterward the check engine light has turned itself on. When I took it down to autozone to have it tested to the OBD II they said it was the Intake Air Temperature Sensor. Does anybody know where the IAT Sensor is located at? Any pictures you have to offer would also be a tremendous help.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

In the tubing connected to the MAF. It fits into a rubber grommet, so you can just pull it out after you disconnect the plug.


----------

